# Wife Miscarried after 2nd IVF



## JustinB

My wife miscarried after our second attempt at IVF. This last time was very difficult. She felt nothing towards the fetus and was hopped up on hormones. Se was let go from her job and miscarried, we found out later, the day after she was let go.

Now, after the DNC, she has basically fallen out of love with me and has become anti-social and almost mean. We've had two blow ups. 

She feels like she wants a divorce. I cannot say how badly I don't want that.

I don't know what to do, how to act, how to support her (she never grieved). I know I'm supposed to act all manly about this, but my world is falling apart.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

